# SARE Producer Research project



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

A bit over my head but I'm anxious to see the results.


----------



## Lively Bee's (Dec 9, 2004)

Just glad I could help


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

*5-13-07 Update*

5-13-07 Update

All the new hives are doing well. At the location of Michael Wilson's house, the amount of new drawn comb is being recorded with each inspection. As of 5-13 the rough equivalent of about 7.25 medium frames have been drawn out in the 5 control hives, while about 18.25 medium frames have been drawn out in the 5 test hives. We will collect this information at this location to additionally see if colonies without foundation can build comb as fast, faster, or slower than colonies on wax foundation. Below is pictured one of the new foundationless combs being built on a starter strip. The wedge bar was turned on it side, nailed in, and a bead of beeswax painted on the leading edge.

http://web.utk.edu/~wu4you/ACBeekeepers/pics2/Experiment1.jpg


----------

